# Drawing Large Angles Using a Ruler, Yardstick or Tape



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

With your line ran between the two legs, mark eight inch or other chosen increments on it for the forty-five degree marks. 

When marking degree points, mark critical positions, such as 90, 72, 60, 45, 30 and 22-1/2 degrees for easy location in the future. 

Using this, you can mark any angle accurately. You can use a chalk line to mark the angle, if desired.


I'd like to see how others do it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If possible I use rise and run instead. If I needed a really big angle I would probably just do the trig calculations for the legs. For small to mid size 45*s I usually a (triangle type) speed square. For large ones I measure equal legs. There are a lot of methods I imagine so it's whatever makes sense and is the most comfortable for the individual.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

So, if you would, ramble a bit more about your rise and run method.

After some checking, my way only works for certain angles.

I suppose one could build a chart, using rise and run, for any angle from zero to ninety and using a leg length that would be easy to multiply to calculate for, say, either a ten inch long layout or a ten foot long one.

Please keep in mind, many of us never [knowingly] used trig or calculus, in school or otherwise, just as most have never used many of the things I or others use and take for granted.



Cherryville Chuck said:


> If possible I use rise and run instead. If I needed a really big angle I would probably just do the trig calculations for the legs. For small to mid size 45*s I usually a (triangle type) speed square. For large ones I measure equal legs. There are a lot of methods I imagine so it's whatever makes sense and is the most comfortable for the individual.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

C√=a²+b²

ex.
a= run, b= rise, C= hypotenuse. 
a=10', b=10' 
a²=100, b²=100 
a²+b²=200
C√=14.142135xxxxxx
solve C by squareroot
This method gives you the length of the hypotenuse, because a&b are equal lengths the a/C and b/C angles are 45° If you're looking to discover the angles in degree you need a diff formula


----------

